# My attempt at not planting a grow out tank



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

I just got a 29 tank from someone local who wanted some plants. I have wanted an extra tank for a while. I need something for growing out angel fry and hopefully discus fry in the future. I also want to have a tank I can use as a hospital tank or quarantine tank. In fact, the only reason the boss is letting me set it up is because she likes to see the baby fish. But I am having not doing a full out planted tank. I am trying to restrain myself, but I have so many great ideas of what I can do with it.


----------



## Powchekny (Jan 25, 2010)

I prescribe a plastic skeleton with pirate hat, next to a bubbling treasure chest with a sign that says "Davey Jones' Locker"

or a bubbling, illuminated volcano.

:wink:


----------



## zavikan (Jan 5, 2009)

welcome to the club man. I picked up a 10 gal hospital tank for my 38 gal show tank.

After a trimming I just couldnt help but put it all in the lil tank. It now looks better then the stupid show tank :icon_roll ....and now I'm considering getting co2 for it :icon_roll:icon_roll:icon_roll:icon_roll:icon_roll

Sometimes I just feel stupid...but I keep going until its to late, or the feeling passes. :redface:


----------



## Rod Hay (Feb 11, 2006)

I also have struggled with the same issue. I love the plants and I love the fish too! Besides a handful of display tanks, where the aquascape and plants take prominence; I have a handful(++) used for breeding Dwarf Cichlids. All the tanks have plants!

However, if you have a thickly aquascaped tank used for growing out fry; it is near impossible to catch them, when you want to move them on. I almost always ended up yanking out all the plants. This can be especially hard if the scape has just reached that delightfully pleasing stage. Save yourself the heartache.

After a few years of frustration I now keep my breeding/growouts low tech. I use plenty of driftwood with Anubias, Java ferns and/or mosses growing on them. I place a clay pot w/ soil and gravel in each corner planted with either crypts or sword plants. Hidden behind the driftwood you can hardly tell they are not in the substrate. These can all be quickly and easily removed to catch fish. I keep some different floating plants in each of these tanks to cut the lighting down a tad; and because they 're fast growers (like the omitted stem plants) help keep the water clean. 

I think I have every cultivar of the Java ferns growing in my assorted tanks. Once a year they produce enough foliage I can split them off and sell some at the local fish club's big auction. The fancier cultivars usually bring in a good bid. Sometimes I can sell off as much as I spend during the auctions - that's a great bonus!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

LMAO! My angel grow out tank is a 55g planted soil tank :redface:
Once the parent raised or 10g seperately raised fry reach pencil eraser size (or start eating flake along with BBS) over they go.

Angels are easier than most to catch and when young to well trained by feeding to run from the net. Up to quarter size they're reflex is to go front and center when you open the lid.


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

So here is the current result of my trying to keep it simple grow out tank. 

29 gal
xp3 filter
hydor 200w inline heater
pool filter sand
lace rock
ADA AS in the planted area
crypt
m. quadrifolia
needle leaf java fern
anubias nana petite
12 baby gold angelfish from my breeding pair
the lighting is kind of weird right now, it is just 1 x 26w spiral CFL
the manzanita is soaking outside


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

Once again Jason, that is the nicest tank!


----------



## AquaNorth (Jan 27, 2010)

Very nice, Your angels look awesome.


----------



## inghamb87 (Mar 10, 2010)

yikesjason, very well done. That tank looks amazing


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i like the grow out alot, i would keep that as a main tank !


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

sweet growout tank! I have a 29 gallon planted and i hope to house a pair of koi angels. Sick tank =D


----------



## dindin (Mar 4, 2009)

OMG so everyone has the same problem! I just set up 2 low-tech grow out tanks for my fry, and have already partially scaped 'em and now am looking around for dw and more plants.:icon_roll

I meant to have perhaps a lil java moss, and if anything else something that I could yank out to catch the lil buggers. Anyway, yours looks great.


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

i love that stepped up part! so sick


----------



## MaroMan (Jan 6, 2010)

Awesome growout!! That step with the black gravel... is it flourite black? it looks simply amazing! Job well done sir!


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

maroman said:


> Awesome growout!! That step with the black gravel... is it flourite black? it looks simply amazing! Job well done sir!


It is ADA aquasoil.

Thanks for the complements everybody. The baby angels are enjoying their new home.


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

Where did you get those rocks? Love the shape of them..so different.


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

The rock is just lace rock. I am not sure where is was bought. I bought it from a local guy who had left overs from scaping his tank.


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

This has been a nice grow out tank. It has not stayed as clean as it would have as a bare bottom tank would be, but it is still a nice tank for our bedroom. 

I was very unsure how the plants would do with just one 26w cfl and some excel, but they are doing fine. I started to get some diatoms, but I moved 3 chocolate otos from my 90 gal and they took care of it in a few days.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Those little guys are looking great.


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks.

This tank just keeps getting more and more plants. This week I added some lace java fern and some flame moss.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

what lovely angel fish. nice tank


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

This tank is still going strong. It may actually be my favorite tank I have ever had. I still only have the desk lamp with 26w CFL. I have pressurized co2 from a paintball cylinder with a leland regulator. I don't dose any ferts. XP3 for filtering and koralia nano 260 for added circulation. I have had some bba, but it is pretty well controlled now. 

It is certainly a low light setup with a lot of anubias, ferns, crypts, and moss..

I just added 2 khuli loaches and 5 dwarf corys. They are in with 7 rummy nose tetras, 5 mosquito rasboras, 2 small SAE, 1 apisto, a bunch of amano shrimp, and a few olive nerites.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Plants look super healthy in there with just one cfl and no dosing. The fish poo is doing its magic. Very nice!


----------

